

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo - tbassetto
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo

======
gregschlom
Reminds me of the communication misunderstandings around the word "takeoff"
that is both a noun and a verb, which led to the Tenerife plane disaster.

The KLM captain said "we are at takeoff" meaning "we are going to takeoff"
while the tower understood "we are at takeoff position", and replied "ok". The
captain then proceeded to take off without proper clearance.

After the crash, the word takeoff was removed form general usage in ATC
communications.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenerife_airport_disaster#Commu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenerife_airport_disaster#Communication_misunderstandings)

